# Feeding a horse at rest



## [131452] (22 December 2017)

My boy has been on a mix of box rest and small pen turn out since September for a DDFT injury. Hes remained sound since his steroid injection 5 weeks ago and Vet is coming next week for reassessment , hoping hell start coming back to work slowly now.
Im having to give him three meals a day of a scoop of Calm &Condition and chaff plus a Baileys balancer. He has ad lib hay too. Hes just about keeping the weight on and Im baffled as to why he needs so much feeding! Hes 16 years old 16.2 IDx. Hes normally a good-ish doer, usually in winter only needs one feed a day. Hes quite chilled out in his stable, doesnt seem stressed. 
Any ideas why hes not keeping the weight on?


----------



## whiteflower (22 December 2017)

Is he eating his feed and hay readily and is he showing any signs of ulcers. Although he seems calm is it possible the change of routeen and then increased time stabled could have caused ulcers ? Other than that I take it worming is up to date. Is it definitely weight he's lost rather than muscle, I often find when they have been on a period of box rest they can look poor from muscle wastage which can look like weight loss. Hope he continues to make good progress


----------



## [131452] (22 December 2017)

Hi and thank you for replying. I hadnt thought of it as muscle loss but think you have a point there. 
Yes hes up to date with teeth and worming , he loves his meals but not hugely keen on the hay but I think its just the type of hay hes not that keen on- he will eat it though. His ribs are only lightly covered - would the loss of muscle affect him there too?


----------



## whiteflower (22 December 2017)

I think sometimes if they lose topline it can make them look generally more angular and Ribby even if their fat cover has not changed that much. It's hard to say without seeing but it's worth noting that horse with ulcers don't always stop eating and being picky with the hay is something worth monitoring, maybe try him with some different hay or low enegery hayledge and see if he eats that any better


----------



## [131452] (22 December 2017)

Haylage he will eat with gusto! 
Ive got Vet coming next week so will ask about the ulcers - physio said last week that he doesnt cone across as a horse with ulcers though. Ill take a photo tomorrow - thanks again!


----------



## Pinkvboots (23 December 2017)

It might be the change of routine my horse was a little stressed on box rest the first few weeks his droppings were loose, he held his weight well lost a bit of muscle but had a huge belly he looked pregnant even my vet commented on it! I would just speak to your vet see what they recommend.


----------



## [131452] (23 December 2017)

How do I post photos here please?


----------

